# Should the Bulls retire Dennis Rodman's number?



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Dennis Rodman was a key player in winning 3 Chicago championships. It seems like he enjoyed his time in Chicago more than Detroit. He was loved in Chicago and one of the best defenders and rebounders ever to wear a Bulls uniform.

Should the Bulls retire is Jersey/Number?


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Dennis Rodman got voted to the Hall of fame. Congrats!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AjQGvbuqOyqtjBoW5utVEJ05nYcB?slug=ap-halloffame-rodman


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

IMO, no question. He was a key part for 3 of our 6 championships.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm not sure he was here long enough. But based on the quality of player he was... yes.


----------



## S.jR. (May 18, 2010)

Definite bias since he was my favorite player during his tenure. But, yes! Besides nobody else gonna wear 91 anyway.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

caseyrh said:


> I'm not sure he was here long enough. But based on the quality of player he was... yes.


exactly what i'm thinking, but then again kg and allen will probably get their jerseys retired in boston while they havent played that long and so successfull than rodman.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> I'm not sure he was here long enough. But based on the quality of player he was... yes.


Sums up my thoughts. I voted no. Was a great 3 years, but 3 years nonetheless. Rodman was a hired hand for the latter 3-peat. 

That said, when you see Bulls #91, we'll always think of Rodman fondly. That certainly means something.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont think its reasonable or fair to discuss rodman getting his # retired until horace grant gets his due, if ho grant doesn't get that honor there is no way rodman should.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

There are players that were more important than the Worm that deserve to be in the rafters next to MJ and Pip. Dennis played a grand total of 3 seasons here, while he played 7 in DET. I'd like to see Van Lier or Horace up there before Rodman. That being said, I don't think we should be putting up too many jerseys in the rafters. At present I'm okay with Sloan, Love, MJ, Pip and hopefully one day, D-ROSE!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I loved Dennis for those three seasons, but I agree with the others who think he just wasn't here long enough.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

I love Rodman, but no. He played 3 seasons here, and imo, that's not enough to get your jersey retired.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Nobody is ever going to wear the number 91 with the Bulls so why not.

That being said he was an AMAZING rebounder but lets not forget that defensively he was just a shell of who he used to be, all 3 years in Chicago were his lowest defensive ratings in his career, Offensively he was also a dud. 

Retire his number because its a number that will never be used again and he was an important piece to us winning some more titles but just based on his game on the court I would say no.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Nobody is ever going to wear the number 91 with the Bulls so why not.
> 
> That being said he was an AMAZING rebounder but lets not forget that defensively he was just a shell of who he used to be, all 3 years in Chicago were his lowest defensive ratings in his career, Offensively he was also a dud.
> 
> Retire his number because its a number that will never be used again and he was an important piece to us winning some more titles but just based on his game on the court I would say no.


Fair enough, but is it really about the number? Or the honor of having your name hanging in the rafters?

I of course recognize that Bulls #91 will always signify Dennis Rodman (with neon green/orange/whatever hair, at that), but I have to sympathize with those who say that other Bulls players deserve to be up there just as much, if not more so.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Fair enough, but is it really about the number? Or the honor of having your name hanging in the rafters?
> 
> I of course recognize that Bulls #91 will always signify Dennis Rodman (with neon green/orange/whatever hair, at that), but I have to sympathize with those who say that other Bulls players deserve to be up there just as much, if not more so.


I'm on the side of retiring numbers of players who when you think of them you instantly think Chicago Bull, Jerry Sloan is alway's going to be thought of as a Jazz but he spent 13 seasons with the Bulls. MJ and Pip were with the Bulls for over a decade and will always be remembered as Bulls, Horace doesn't have that, Cartwright doesn't have that, Rodman doesn't have that, etc. I will honestly not be surprised if the next number to be retired for the Bulls is the #1.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Nobody is ever going to wear the number 91 with the Bulls so why not.
> *
> That being said he was an AMAZING rebounder but lets not forget that defensively he was just a shell of who he used to be, all 3 years in Chicago were his lowest defensive ratings in his career, Offensively he was also a dud. *
> 
> Retire his number because its a number that will never be used again and he was an important piece to us winning some more titles but just based on his game on the court I would say no.



Rodman was a very good defender in Chicago... Not sure where your knock on him defensiveley comes from.

Also I don't think you understand defensive rating... The lower the better. So his best years defensively (according to that stat) were in chicago.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> Rodman was a very good defender in Chicago... Not sure where your knock on him defensiveley comes from.
> 
> Also I don't think you understand defensive rating... The lower the better. So his best years defensively (according to that stat) were in chicago.


I was looking at a different rating I keep calling it defensive rating but thats not the one, but do you honestly think his best defensive years where in Chicago?

I'm not knocking him defensively I just said his best defensive years where in Detroit. When he was in Detroit he could honestly guard multiple positions, he came here and was a good defender but he was still a shell of himself from early in his career.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Im not a bulls fan, but i think retiring a number of a guy that played a short time for your team cheapens the honor for everyone else..even my bucks retired Bob Lanier's number even though he will always be associated with the pistons. I will say that retiring rodmans number wouldnt be as bad as The Tampa Bay Rays retiring Boggs number.. that was truely embarassing


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I was looking at a different rating I keep calling it defensive rating but thats not the one, but do you honestly think his best defensive years where in Chicago?
> 
> I'm not knocking him defensively I just said his best defensive years where in Detroit. When he was in Detroit he could honestly guard multiple positions, he came here and was a good defender but he was still a shell of himself from early in his career.


I don't know where his best years defensiveley were. I am 29 and only remember him on the Bulls, where I always thought he was an excellent defender. To be honest I can't remember much of his years prior to the bulls as I was only like 5-14 years old during that stretch and a bulls fan.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

caseyrh said:


> I don't know where his best years defensiveley were. I am 29 and only remember him on the Bulls, where I always thought he was an excellent defender. To be honest I can't remember much of his years prior to the bulls as I was only like 5-14 years old during that stretch and a bulls fan.


Well his best years defensively where with the Pistons, I'm not trying to insult or anything but its pretty obvious that a younger in his prime Rodman which was with the Pistons and Spurs was a better defender than he was with the Bulls. Dennis back in the day was able to guard Sg's and SF's and was defensive player of the year back to back in 90 and 91.


----------

